# My Video for the Kings!



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

It is truly with ALL the LOVE in my heart that I post this Video.
*It is my hope that if I can help one person decide to adopt a King Pigeon, Then I have done my job.* 

Enjoy it as much as I did making it!
All the Best
~Jenn~

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0tsNYUBw0c


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

If you can get one person to adopt any Pigeon that needs a home...you have done your job. Actually...you have done your job by adopting a King.
I love the video. Great job!


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Charis said:


> If you can get one person to adopt any Pigeon that needs a home...you have done your job. Actually...you have done your job by adopting a King.
> I love the video. Great job!


You are so RIGHT! We have many rescues at this house, and with out a doubt, they _*all*_ hold special places in my heart!... 
_Let me rephrase my statement above:_
*It is my hope that if I can get ONE person to open their heart to adopting ANY pigeons~ I will have done my job!*


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Ohhhh! That is a terrific video, Jenn! Thank you so much for doing it and sharing it with us. I do hope it will help to find more homes for all the lovely King pigeons that keep showing up.

Bless you!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Jenn, your video was BEAUTIFULLY done!!

I'm sure your hopes and wishes will come true! 

All those I know who have Kings rave about them! 

Thank you so much for your time and efforts on behalf of these lovely pigeons.

Love, Hugs and Scritches to you, your family and Journey!

Shi and Mr. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone 


*I may not have gone where I intended to go,
But I think I have ended up where I intended to be.*

Douglas Adams, Author


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

TAWhatley said:


> Ohhhh! That is a terrific video, Jenn! Thank you so much for doing it and sharing it with us. I do hope it will help to find more homes for all the lovely King pigeons that keep showing up.
> 
> Bless you!
> 
> Terry


THANKS Terry! I hope it helps too... they are such BIG ole SWEET Babies!!! As ALL pijies have the potential to be!




mr squeaks said:


> Jenn, your video was BEAUTIFULLY done!!
> 
> I'm sure your hopes and wishes will come true!
> 
> ...


Hi Shi-
Thank you as well!!! I figured that after saying I didn't know how to do a video .. that I'd plop my big ole' behind down and figure it out!  LOL... It was fun! Give those pijies of yours a Big ole smooch from us!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, my hat's off to you! GREAT JOB!

The gang sends greetings back!

Gimie (??) laid another egg yesterday or early this morning! Next one due this Sunday. Squeaks seems to be going back into "daddy" mode...so he will have a REAL egg to sit on...

Love and Hugs

Shi and the gang


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Jenn, That video was done very well and was heartwarming. Excellent Job!!!!!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

You created an excellent video, Jenn. Hopefully it will touch some hearts!


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Brian and Terri~


THANK YOU ---THANK YOU---- thank YOU! It is always an amazing feeling to get a pat on the back and I appreciate it! 

I really do hope it touches many hearts.... and that it will inspire people to lend a helping hand and open their homes to such wonderful animals!

Have a beautiful and fantastic rest of the weekend!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

This is a very beautiful video. Kings make great pets. They are so gentle and sweet. I absolutely adore mine.

Reti


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Reti said:


> This is a very beautiful video. Kings make great pets. They are so gentle and sweet. I absolutely adore mine.
> 
> Reti



Thank you Reti!  They do make great pets and they are just so funny to watch! 

Hope Florida is treating you well... Run your toes through the sand at the beach for me~ I miss that place!

Happy Sunday!
Jenn


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

I love this video and I love that you stepped up and did something so helpful for abandonded pigeons everywhere.

Jenn- you've been an AMAZING adopter. You stayed steady when your squeaker arrived sick sick sick and expensive and you stayed committed through Journey's relapses and setbacks. I know that adopting a sick bird wasn't your plan and I know that all the money you spent was earmarked for other items in your budget but you did the right thing and sucked it up and took care of that poor baby and look at him now- such a fine, handsome bird man. 

And now this video...

Thank you very, VERY much. You are a truly special person.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Elizabethy said:


> I love this video and I love that you stepped up and did something so helpful for abandonded pigeons everywhere.
> 
> Jenn- you've been an AMAZING adopter. You stayed steady when your squeaker arrived sick sick sick and expensive and you stayed committed through Journey's relapses and setbacks. I know that adopting a sick bird wasn't your plan and I know that all the money you spent was earmarked for other items in your budget but you did the right thing and sucked it up and took care of that poor baby and look at him now- such a fine, handsome bird man.
> 
> ...



She sure is one in a million.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Your video deserves a 'Two Thumbs Up', Jenn. 
It's wonderful.

Cindy


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

*Thank YOU!*

THANK YOU for SUCH KIND words!.... 

It means a lot! I love that BIG ole Bird! He's an amazing addition... and all the money ((Although, I have to say, my eyes still spin @ the amount)) and time spent was well worth it a thousand times over. It's been a long road with him.... and ALL the times he relapsed, I am so glad I was right there by his side. 

I really just wanted to do something to help. It is hard to read ALL about it from a so far away..... and feel SO helpless. After a recent comment was made, and biting my tounge, I have to say waking up to *ALL of your KIND words *makes me realize that I DID do something IN MY OWN way to help a little. Thank YOU for lifting my spirits!  I really do appreciate you ALL!
Much Love for a Beautiful week!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

that Journey of yours really will help! what a jaunty sweet thing he is, It made me a believer in house pigeons for sure! the pants...how can people not want a cute little bird in pants!....love it!


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

Wow . . . I haven't been on for awhile and I see I have missed a lot! Jenn!!!! What more can I say!? You have managed to rattle the hearts of everyone on PT! Wow! And Wow again!


----------

